
Ask HN: Haskell/Rust – what work overhead when used as general language? - wuschel
What is the difference in overhead when using Haskell&#x2F;Rust on a &lt;insert project type here e.g. website, ML, driver, data crunching tool etc&gt; project? How much more work is jumping through recursive library hoops with Haskell to solve a real work problem, how much work is it to manage memory manually on a larger project? How good are these languages as a general tool?<p>From my limited knowledge, in Rust I have to wade through low level, strict type, and borrow checker concepts while working with a procedural language. Haskell, on the other hand, forces me to go much deeper into functional territory than ever and learn its crazy sophisticated type system.<p>I do stuff in Python (fun, amazing library support, but hacky&#x2F;quirky) or Scheme (define SICP &quot;mindblowing&quot;) these days, but I keep wondering whether it is worth to make a jump into Rust or Haskell, as these languages offer strong advantages when it comes to program speed and compile time error correction.<p>Would love to hear some thought from people that realized small projects in both languages and lived to tell a tale..
======
musicnarcoman
(Also curious.)

